# Help with burning clothes



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

My friend is going as micheal Jackson/ pepsi comercial. He has black pants sparkly socks, the glove, wig, hat, and pepsi shirt. Now he wants to burn the wig with the curling iron and he stuck on how to burn the shirt. So if anyone has any ideas on what tools would work to keep this contained it would be appreciated


----------



## Vafik (Sep 28, 2010)

Lighter and some hair spray. Even better a butane torch. That should burn it pretty good with out destroying it. Maybe even wet the area he wants to burn so it blackens but won't burn all the way through.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

That is a hysterical costume idea!


----------

